# 15x7 195/50/15 PIC REQUEST



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

as stated if any of you guys are running these i would like to see how they look (on any car but hopefully MKIII's) with a decent drop (not slammed). 
any tire suggestions as well? i know they look damn good with falken 512's but what about 912's? any other brands out there worth looking for? 
my wheels are BBS RZ (euro basketweave) et24 15x7...
thanks in advance.








THE CAR IT'S GOING TO;








THE NEW WHEEL;










_Modified by nap83 at 8:09 PM 11-25-2007_


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

oh man, no one? no one in here runs 195/50/15 on a 15x7 wheel? come on. i tried searching but i'm sick of seeing red-x's.


----------



## datenstrom (Mar 21, 2001)

I've got 195/50/15s 512s on 15x7 rz weaves. I'll snap a picture tomorrow in the daylight for you.


----------



## RageX2 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (datenstrom)*

Heres some pics of my 15X7 BBS RA's wrapped in 195/50R15 Toyo Proxes 4's

















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (RageX2)*

im running 195/50 kumhos on my speedlines.
they are 15x6.5 but you get the idea...


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

good stuff. how low are you guys going for the decent look? i'm running a decent drop but might go lower.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

195/55-15 is a more appropriate diameter.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

^ how so? wouldnt the sidewalls look too think?


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (nap83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nap83* »_^ how so? wouldnt the sidewalls look too *thick*?

fixed.
i think a 195/55 would be too tall... especially if you are low, you will be rubbing left and right...


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (nap83)*

More appropriate from a diameter standpoint - if you don't care about matching the OE tire diameter .... never mind


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

isnt oem 65?


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (nap83)*

195/50/15 Toyo Proxes 4 on 15x7 Abt A5, car lowered ~ 1.25 inches. Sidewall sits nice and level with the lip, does not stretch nor balloon out. I am very happy with these tires http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















_Modified by retro_rocket at 2:25 PM 11-24-2007_


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (retro_rocket)*

I'm running BBS from the G60 Corrado on my Scirocco. 195/50-15s.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (retro_rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro_rocket* »_195/50/15 Toyo Proxes 4 on 15x7 Abt A5, car lowered ~ 1.25 inches. Sidewall sits nice and level with the lip, does not stretch nor balloon out. I am very happy with these tires http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by retro_rocket at 2:25 PM 11-24-2007_

looking good!


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (scirocco*joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco*joe* »_I'm running BBS from the G60 Corrado on my Scirocco. 195/50-15s.








[/img]

looks like the same wheels i'll be running... but when i got pics from a guy with a corrado trying to sell me his, his was a little bent-in more from the middle (the weaves)... mine's coming from a stock bmw e30... $80 what a catch


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

now if only there was mk3's lurking.... hmmm


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (nap83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nap83* »_now if only there was mk3's lurking.... hmmm

Yes, if only. Bump from the dead. I've got 15x7 with 205/50 Dunlops, looking at a new wheel/tire package.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (nap83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nap83* »_isnt oem 65?

only on a mk4


----------

